# Marine Fuel Oil



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,
I'm looking to find a source for Fuel Oil prices in the 1920s-1930s.
Any help would be very much appreciated.
Best Regards,
P.N.

Moderator,
Please move this post to the correct location.
Thank you


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

These two may give some guidance, but it was not all about fuel cost, reduction in Engine Room Manning and increased cargo space also played a part in the economics. I think some of the older copies of Southerns Engineering may have figures in.


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

300+ stokers on the Mauretania. Incredible


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Duncan112 said:


> These two may give some guidance, but it was not all about fuel cost, reduction in Engine Room Manning and increased cargo space also played a part in the economics. I think some of the older copies of Southerns Engineering may have figures in.



Duncan112
Thank you for your reply. The article re-Steam vs Oil (1919) is especially interesting, so is the reference to Mexican Oil.

Thank you again,

P.N.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

reefrat said:


> 300+ stokers on the Mauretania. Incredible


Where do we get such men?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I understand that in some climate zones the task of stoking coal fired marine boilers they used Lascar labour as they could endure the extreme heat.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Spongebob,
The heat, the dust, what a dirty way to make a living. Thank God for Oil!

P.N.


----------

